# Medical advice



## Brunom (Mar 22, 2015)

Question Elderly/emergency healthcare in Madeira
Hi all

Not strictly an expat question but I hope people won't mind - figured you might be best equipped to answer. 

My elderly parents are holidaying next week in Madeira. My dad, who has mild dementia, will have just come out of hospital. My mum is optimistic that she will be fine looking after him but I would really like a number to call in an emergency, where they will speak English and be clear about what help is available. 

Any advice or personal experiences would be very welcomed!

Thank you

Bruno


----------

